# عظمة المراة



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2010)

*اجعلني يارب ذلك المخلوق الذي صنعته ودعوته بالمرأة ........*




* المرأة .. *



* عندما خلق الله المرأة استغرق الأمر معه فترة طويلة حتى وصل لليوم السادس ...فقدم ملاك الرب مستغربا وسأله : لماذا كل هذا الوقت في صنع هذا الكائن ؟ *


* أجابه الله : هل نظرت لكل هذه المميزات والمواصفات التي وضعتها فيها .. يجب أ ن تمتلك أكثر من 200 جزء متحرك لتؤدي كل ماهو مطلوب منها ... يجب أن تكون قادرة على عمل كل أنواع الطعام ..قادرة أن تحمل بالأولاد ولعدة مرات ... تعطي الحب الذي يمكن أن يشفي من كل شيء ابتداء" من ألم الركبة انتهاء" بألم انكسار القلب ..ويجب أن تفعل كل ذلك فقط بيدين اثنتين..اثنتين فقط ... *



* تعجب الملاك .... وقال ... بيدين اثنتين..اثنتين فقط ... هذا مستحيل ... *


* استمر الله بالعمل حتى آخر ذلك اليوم ...وقال للملاك انتظر فقط حتى الغد وساكون قد انهيت كل شيء ... أو انتظر قليلا" لقد اقتربت من الانتهاء من ذلك المخلوق ..والذي سيكون الأقرب لقلبي ............انها تداوي نفسها عند مرضها ..وقادرة أن تعمل 18 ساعة يوميا" *



* اقترب الملاك من المرأة ولمسها ..وسأل الله : لكنك قد جعلتها ناعمة ورقيقة جدا .. *



* نعم إنها رقيقة لكنّي جعلتها " قوية جدا" إنك لاتستطيع تصور مدى قدرتها على التحمل والثبات .... *



* سأل الملاك : هل تستطيع أن تفكر ؟ ..أجابه الله ليس فقط التفكير ..يمكنها ان تقنع بالحجة والمنطق ..كما يمكنها ان تحاور وتجادل .. *



* لمس الملاك خدود المرأة واستغرب ..لماذا خدودها مثقبة ...أجابه الله انها ليست الثقوب ..إنها الدموع ..لقد وضعت عليها الكثير من الأعباء والأثقال .. *



* ولماذا كل هذه الدموع ..سأل الملاك *

* أجابه الله : الدموع هي طريقتها الوحيدة للتعبير ..التعبير عن حزنها وأساها ..شكها ..قلقها ...حبها ...وحدتها ..معاناتها .. فخرها ... *



* هذا الكلام كان له الانطباع البليغ لدى ملاك الرب ..فقال بأعلى صوته ..حقا" أنك لإله عظيم ...لقد فكرت في كل شىء ..حقا" أن هذا المخلوق الذي تدعوه المرأة مذهل جدا" ........... *



* المرأة تمتلك قوة يدهش لها الرجال ..يمكنها أن تتعامل مع المشاكل ..وتحمل الأعباء الثقيلة ..تراها تبتسم حتى وإن كانت تصرخ ...تغني وإن كانت على وشك البكاء ..تبكي حتى عندما تكون في قمة السعادة ..وتضحك حتى عندما تخاف ... *



* تدافع عن كل ماتؤمن به ...وتقف في مواجهة الظلم .... *



* لاتقول كلمة ..لا ...عندما يكون لديها بصيص أمل بوجود حلّ أفضل ..حبها غير مشروط . *



* تراها تبكي في انتصار أولادها ..أو في حزن يصيب أحد من حولها ...لكنها دائما تجد القوة لتستمر في الحياة .. *

* تؤمن أن القبلة والعناق يمكن أن تشفي كل قلب منكسر ........... *


* لكنها دائما" تقع بخطأ واحد ...أنها لاتعرف قيمة نفسها ...ولاتعرف كم هي ثمينة ونادرة ............. *

* أرسلوا هذه الكلمات لكل السيدات لتعرف كل منهن كم هي عظيمة ...وأرسلوه لكل ذكر لأنهم يحتاجون أحيانا" أن يتذكروا عظمة المخلوق الذي يسمى المرأة*

*منقول*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا 
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

الرب معاكم
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا مامتى
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز
ماما كاندي
يستحق التميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> الرب معاكم
> ​



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشيعك

ربنا يباركخدمتك الجميله يا نهيسى
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا مامتى
> أشكرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
> *​



شكرااااااااااااااا ليك ابو تربو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااااائع جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع ممتاز
> ماما كاندي
> يستحق التميز
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى لزوقك حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

